# How do Americans pronounce "TOMY" ?



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

How do Americans pronounce "TOMY" ?

I have heard it pronounced 3 different ways and I don't get a chance to talk to many 1/64 racers.

After thinking about it, it don't matter, were all talking about the same thing, I think ?

0


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

"Toe"-"Me" pronunciation in my area of the country. Not saying that it is correct.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Yep... TOE-me here, too.


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

That seems to be the most popular pronunciation in the southeast also.
Thanks guys.


----------



## L_Brown (Nov 12, 2010)

Tom E


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Mostly Toe-Me in Seattle area.

Later The Tommy version makes me think of The Who Rockinator


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

tow me...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

LeeRoy98 said:


> "Toe"-"Me" pronunciation in my area of the country.


I guess this comes from losing a pick up shoe spring, and having a Tyco toe it around the track?

Here's the Wiki on Tomy...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tomy


----------



## jensen b (Nov 3, 2009)

and from the non US contingent 'toeme' in the UK:thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*me too.. (or is that toe?)*



LeeRoy98 said:


> "Toe"-"Me" pronunciation in my area of the country. Not saying that it is correct.
> 
> Gary
> AKA LeeRoy98
> www.marioncountyraceway.com


My vote...


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

I've always pronounced it "tom-e" but what do I know...


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

L_Brown and Buzzin - You mean tom-e like the name Tommy, as in Tommy Lee Jones?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

There are a few Tomy toy commercials on YouTube. 

The name sounds exactly like a very common phrase uttered by owners of 1960s British sports cars.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Rolls said:


> L_Brown and Buzzin - You mean tom-e like the name Tommy, as in Tommy Lee Jones?


Yes. As in Tommy Lee Jones.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

AfxToo--Hahahahahahaha. 

It's funny, every time I see this thread I think of the other Tomy mispronounciation I hear sometimes... The little diecast cars made by Tomy are called Tomica. I've always said that word TOM-ick-a, but I've heard lots of collectors call them ta-ME-ka. Hmmmmm...

--rick


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

To-ME-ka would be the Japanese pronunciation, I think.

And it makes sense that Tomy would be pronounced like Sony, to me at least.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

if F A V R E is pronounced as faRve them S M I T H might just as well be pronounced too me! ... LOL ... kidding ya know!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> if F A V R E is pronounced as faRve them


That's just how Brett has decided to pronounce his name and it is not the way others with the same last name say it. English speaking people routinely massacre the pronunciation of non-English names, often removing entire syllables (like Brett has done) or even adding new ones with entirely new and unique sounds. And then there is the widespread interpretation of English itself, with widespread variations across countries, regions, and even different parts of the same city. My favorite example of language variation is Jeff Burton and Ward Burton - two brothers who sound like they were raised in two different countries. It's amazing to hear them both talk and realize they are brothers.


----------



## PWSchuh (Sep 18, 1999)

The correct pronunciation, in Japanese or English, is "toe me." The "o" in Japanese always has the long o sound.


----------



## DaleFan (Aug 2, 2003)

Toe May to, toe MAH toe, Poe TAY toe, Poe TAH toe, its all Greek to me :freak:

it's CAMARO not Camero


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

AfxToo said:


> That's just how Brett has decided to pronounce his name and it is not the way others with the same last name say it. English speaking people routinely massacre the pronunciation of non-English names, often removing entire syllables (like Brett has done) or even adding new ones with entirely new and unique sounds. And then there is the widespread interpretation of English itself, with widespread variations across countries, regions, and even different parts of the same city. My favorite example of language variation is Jeff Burton and Ward Burton - two brothers who sound like they were raised in two different countries. It's amazing to hear them both talk and realize they are brothers.



Hahahahaha. This is very funny to me and especially my wife. She teaches Italian and Spanish and it always kills her how some people with very pretty ethnic names absolutely KILL them by forcing English pronunciation on them...

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Never mind... I can't even figure out what I said here!!! LOL


----------



## axlon (Feb 20, 2005)

DaleFan said:


> Toe May to, toe MAH toe, Poe TAY toe, Poe TAH toe, its all Greek to me :freak:
> 
> it's CAMARO not Camero


 Don't get me started on people and Camaro. Since the car is now longer current many have forgotten how to pronounce it.

BTW I have a TOMY Pac Man machine by my desk as I type this.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

PWSchuh said:


> The correct pronunciation, in Japanese or English, is "toe me." The "o" in Japanese always has the long o sound.


This is the way I have always heard it, even in commercials back in the day.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I have always pronounced it as TOMY

hope that helps:thumbsup::tongue:


----------



## jmtc (Mar 17, 2013)

I pronounce Tomy, "Raymond Luxury Yacht".


----------



## Ajep50 (May 19, 2007)

It's written トミー in Japanese Katakana, which is thus pronounced [t] - [o] (roughly like "s*o*re") - [m] - _ (like "n*ee*d"), The ee sound is long, as indicated by the dash-like symbol at the end._


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> It's written トミー in Japanese Katakana


Tora tora tora!! what the heck!


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

"toe - me" all my life


back in the 70s originally it was "Takara Tomi" i remember they sort of re branded themselves to sound more worldly and not just from the land of the rising sun, and shortened it to Tomy.

AYK was like that also, the original name was Aoyagi Metals CO.

now Takara and Tomy,,, then kind of split from each other. Takara did Diaclone, which became transformers much much later on. originally Takara merge with tomy, then later they kind of split again.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Sonny is not Sony

Tomy is not Tommy

See Spot run run past Dick and Jane.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

jmtc said:


> I pronounce Tomy, "Raymond Luxury Yacht".


You sure it isn't "throat warbler mangrove"?


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

A Japanese woman pronouncing Takara Tomy
http://www.forvo.com/word/takara_tomy/


----------

